
Big Google Product Announcement Coming April 7 - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/26/big-google-product-announcement-coming-april-7/
======
froo
Hmm, same day as my Birthday.

I hope it's something new (and not the java thing), that would be a nice
present from Google!

